# Optimum baits Double Diamond Swimbaits



## jkbirocz (May 2, 2008)

I picked up two packs of Optimum double diamond swimbaits today. I got them in big and small in bluegill and shiner color. They look like really nice baits, and only 3.99 a pack. I will be hitting Lake redman tomorrow and will give them a try.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2008)

Good luck with them! How many come in a pack?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2008)

They look good and teh price is right.

I bet the melt down nicely :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (May 3, 2008)

Two a pack for the big ones and three a pack for the smaller ones. They don't seem too durable, but I will see how it goes.


----------



## slim357 (May 3, 2008)

esquired said:


> I bet the melt down nicely :lol:



I hear that none of my soft plastics are safe. I hear optimum makes good baits, but I have yet to try any lookin forward to see what you think of them, oh and good luck


----------

